# forgotten farm



## reddevilstu (Apr 10, 2015)

i got tipped of about this location yesterday being only a few miles away I decided to go take a look 
when I arrived it was down a long single lane track I could see the farm but in front was another house with a car parked in front I almost decided not to bother but jumped over the fence and across the field 
I was met by a tractor just dumped out of the way there where old cars and machinery just parked anywhere but once inside was where it got interesting there was no way to get upstairs it was in a really bad state but downstairs there where stacks of farmer weekly magazines dated 1971 old tools yet clothing on a line in the living room my biggest shock was a shot gun behind one of the doors and hundreds of recepts hanging up it was a good explore I have no history of the farm but was told it was left to decay over a family fall out weather this is true or not I don't no but I hope you like the pictures and I decided to call this location Forgotten Farm


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you but please put spaces in between your photos!


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

Also I love the old Massey Ferguson, always had a soft spot for them as a country lad.


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 10, 2015)

sorry Krela


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 10, 2015)

the shotgun was a bit freaky


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

I guess, they're a lot more common than you think. There's around 600,000 shotgun licenses in the UK. The vast majority of farmers in the country will own at least one. 

They definitely shouldn't be left around in empty buildings though! Might be worth calling crimestoppers and letting them know it's there.


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 10, 2015)

I see where your coming from but I don't want to be quizzed as to why I was there 
iv edited my post regarding the pictures


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheers for editing.

Crimestoppers is a phoneline where you can report crime and other information anonymously, they won't quiz you on anything. They're an independent charity, not the police, but they will pass the information on to the police.

You can even do it online now... http://www.crimestoppers-uk.org/give-information/


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah mite be for the best


----------



## brickworx (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, dont want some kid coming across it, could be tragic results..... no doubt you should report it.

Good find though, like it.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow, nice find lots to see here. Nice photos


----------



## skankypants (Apr 10, 2015)

Super stuff.thanks for the report


----------



## jammy (Apr 10, 2015)

Good work. Full stop.Creepy pics. Full stop.


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2015)

Over the years I have found several shotguns, rifles and once a Luger pistol, like the one you found they were just left behind the door or hanging from the rafters, (The pistol was in a drawer) apart from pistol I left them where I'd found them and told the local law about it, they never gave me a hard time, I handed the Luger in at the cop shop, got a rollicking for that one

I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 10, 2015)

Cheers smiler glad you enjoyed


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 10, 2015)

Very impressive.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 10, 2015)

All those cars and tractors just left to rot. Bizarre. Great set of photos.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 10, 2015)

Liked that! a very collective mix of stuff there!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2015)

good stuff chap! looks a nice walk around with alot to photograph!


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice set of pics. Love the one of the washing hanging up.


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 11, 2015)

The washing looked so out of place how it was hanging up


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice set of pictures. Cars and machinery brought back a few memories.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2015)

What a treasure trove! great selection of shots.


----------



## kev62 (Apr 18, 2015)

Great find and nice pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice one, what a car collection  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 22, 2015)

Brilliant report really enjoyed reading and looking at this


----------

